# NYC Food Show



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone else going tomorrow? These things aren't usually my thing but I'm going tomorrow to look at products we could possibly use for the Barclays tournament. I may do something else while I'm there, haven't decided yet. Maybe go to Korin or something IDK, depends on time.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 1, 2011)

So I was in the Javits center today at the food show. Anyone else attend?


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> So I was in the Javits center today at the food show. Anyone else attend?


 
Anything exciting?


----------



## ecchef (Mar 1, 2011)

True World Foods now sells knives.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 2, 2011)

ecchef said:


> True World Foods now sells knives.


 
Yeah they had Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef stuff on hand but in my eyes they were way over priced. I mean a honesuki was like $630!! I'm not spending $600 on a friggin beater knife.

They were slicing up some bluefin tuna. I believe I had the belly portion. Served with a light dressing of soy and freshly grated real wasabi. Very delicious. The tuna was just so buttery it was really unbelievable. I actually took a picture of the booth with those huge display knives. I'll put em up later.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I actually took a picture of the booth with those huge display knives. I'll put em up later.




yes please do.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 2, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah they had Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef stuff on hand but in my eyes they were way over priced. I mean a honesuki was like $630!! I'm not spending $600 on a friggin beater knife.
> 
> They were slicing up some bluefin tuna. I believe I had the belly portion. Served with a light dressing of soy and freshly grated real wasabi. Very delicious. The tuna was just so buttery it was really unbelievable. I actually took a picture of the booth with those huge display knives. I'll put em up later.


 
Yeah, I did that on Monday. Pretty damned good! Did you stay for the ike-jime demo too?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2011)

No I didn't get to see that. Would have been interesting though. Here's the pic from the display case of show knives. 









That case was like 4 feet tall! lol


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2011)

Colin ain't got nothing on those knives.


----------

